# VIA derailment in Manitoba



## jiml (Dec 31, 2019)

The northern Manitoba train derailed on its way to Winnipeg this morning. No one was hurt, although both engines are on the ground. Surprisingly there were only 7 passengers and 5 crew on-board at the time - this is a train with a sleeper and some sort of dining service. (The route isn't that popular this time of year though.)


----------

